# 94 altima wont start please help(long)



## junglequeen (Jul 9, 2006)

my 94 altima wont start unless i push it and "pop" the clutch right now. when i try to start it all of the relays light up but nothing else. its not the battery. theres a possability that its the starter but im pretty sure it has somthing to do with the clutch. i thought it was clutch position switch(aka start switch, interlock switch, neutral safety switch) because the cruise control stopped functioning a couple days before the car wouldnt start. from what ive read when the clutch position switch goes bad that the cruise stops working too. but i got a new switch and put it in and the car still wont start. this makes me think maybe the clutch pedal needs to be reajusted. am on the right track here or no? has anyone else had this happen to them? i also had new master and slave cylinders put in recently and the when the car was running, it would grind a little going into second gear. i am in desperate need to get my car running now and i dont have the money to get it into the shop so im here basically begging you all to help with any suggestions you have. if i really want to just bypass the position(start) switch on the clutch to see if that will do the job but i cant find any instructions on doing that and i dont know what wires the wires from the switch would have to be connected to. maybe someone knows that too. i really need some help here. i havent been able to find jack on the internet and ive been looking for weeks now. thanks in advance.


----------



## junglequeen (Jul 9, 2006)

bump..............


----------



## junglequeen (Jul 9, 2006)

bump..............


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

... don't know jack shit about manual transmission.. sorry

but if there is a problem it's better to fix it than try to full 
the car.

all I can do is give you a link to manual...
http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=69


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

did you do engine diagnostics.
try it and see if gives any errors.
with key on the last mark before actually starting the car.
turn the ecu bolt(white color, to the right of the gas pedal under the plastic cover)
all the way clockwise wait 1-2 seconds and turn it all they way back(counterclockwise).
observe the check engine light pattern.

check the starter even if looks like it's working.
take it out and let autozone check it. generally after they fire it up couple of times the starter
may get some power and actually start your car several times but then it will die again.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

replace your starter. It sounds like its bad. At the very least yank it out and let the boys at Autozone test it. You can always hope that the morons hook it up wrong (not really possible) and fry it for you and you get a new one. 

Your clutch may have something to do with it but doing a rolling start is rediculously dangerous not to mention if you stall out while at a stop light you're screwed big time and you'll hang up traffic and get to be embarrased. 

Good luck with it, let us know how it turns out

Darktide


----------



## pyrobum22 (Aug 2, 2006)

it may be the starter solenoid. and as far as the whole clutch switch. if you are not sure it is depressing you can push the pedal in with your hand (while the car in neutral and parking brake on) and while you are down there make sure the switch is activated and try turning the key. But id still try the starter. The only problem is that they are on the back of the engine and an absolute pain in the ass unless you have a lift to work on it with.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I once had a burned "safe guard"??? I don't know how it's in english
but the aluminum little device that melts if electric resistance is too high.
anyway they are located to the left of driver side above the hood opening 
button. so take them out one by one and see if one of them has melted.

my other car did not start when all the lights were on. and I noticed one of them
was melted.


----------



## pyrobum22 (Aug 2, 2006)

its called a fuse buddy


----------

